# New firmware 0x131E d/l on R16-300



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a heads up folks;

A new NR firmware release 0x131E downloaded at least into the L.A. area early this morning.

Stated new features are that "DirecTV Cinema" and "Showroom" under the former "Top Movies Now" tab has been renamed and its contents moved to a new category called "New Movie Releases" and the same "Showroom" are under DirecTV Cinema ch. 1100.

Right now though when DirecTV Cinema is selected from the menu it just displays a message which says "1100 is currently not available." 

Also "GameSearch" for automatic searching of alternate channels of blacked out sports events has been added.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

R-15 500 received this morning too...same message...


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Got it on my R15-300 overnight, too. According to my records this is the first update since 0x1274 over a year ago. Not like my R22, which has had EIGHT updates since 6/09!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

denvertrakker said:


> Got it on my R15-300 overnight, too. According to my records this is the first update since 0x1274 over a year ago. Not like my R22, which has had EIGHT updates since 6/09!


Ha ha. Yeah, and the R15 is still much more stable and faster than the R22. I know, I have both.

I wish my R22 was just like my R15's. No stupid "posters" or other nonsense in the program guide. Quick response to remote commands. Reliable "prioritizer" recordings (my R22 somehow skipped "NCIS" last night even though it was set up as a "series recording"-but my trusty R15-300 recorded it).

131E is very reliable, solid software. Who knows, it may just be the last release for the R15/R16 series. I hope not.


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

why does D not work on getting the interface and remote to work FASTER FASTER FASTER. Ever since the last two update the receive is running SLOWER SLOWER and SLOWER. Do not want worthless features that are not used and make the DVR so slow it is useless.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

eahmjh said:


> why does D not work on getting the interface and remote to work FASTER FASTER FASTER. Ever since the last two update the receive is running SLOWER SLOWER and SLOWER. Do not want worthless features that are not used and make the DVR so slow it is useless.


On which receiver? The HD DVR's (and the R22 which really is the same thing) are so slow they remind me of dial up internet. Due to constant moaning, the R24 came out which (allegedly) is a bit faster. I can't verify this as I have no intention in the immediate future of upgrading to DirecTV HD since they don't offer HD free for life but do include frequent sound dropouts on their HD channels. :lol:


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Come on over...and see the differences......I have a variety including the HR24. With PIP on my TV you can see the difference.

I just compared an RBR between my HR22 and HR24. HR22 came in at over 9 minutes and the HR24 came in at 4min 26sec to live TV. Big improvements going on.

PM me if you'd like.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

codespy said:


> Come on over...and see the differences......I have a variety including the HR24. With PIP on my TV you can see the difference.
> 
> I just compared an RBR between my HR22 and HR24. HR22 came in at over 9 minutes and the HR24 came in at 4min 26sec to live TV. Big improvements going on.
> 
> PM me if you'd like.


Ha ha! Thanks for the offer but if I decide to pop for HD and commit to another 2 years with a satellite TV provider it's probably going to be DISH with free HD for life and much better deals. But things can change rapidly in the subscription TV area.

PS: DirecTV must be now using their HD feeds converted to SD for the local channels. I get those irksome audio dropouts all the time now (Milwaukee locals) and it really is a big incentive to say "bye-bye" to DirecTV. I even recorded the same shows on all of my DVR's to see if it was a receiver problem but nope-all dropped out at the same points. I don't know how the HD people put up with it at those prices! One more month on my commitment...


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Thomas, think twice - maybe three times - before going over to the dark side with Dish. I switched from them to DirecTV two years ago and never looked back. If you think you had hassles and goofups before, E* will have you gnashing your teeth and planning a trip to Colorado to beat those people over the head.

I'm just sayin'.


----------

